# snd-usb-audio fails

## Pilsner

Hello, all.

My system crashes from time to time, while streaming audio usingusb headsets (Platronics DSP 300). Crash symptoms are:

1. usb mouse freezes,

2. streaming stops (usually it's Skype or internet radio)

3. system cannot shut down correctly.

4. stopping alsa (1.0.14 version) service fails

5. removing snd-usb-audio fails (fatal: module is used)

6. in logs message appears: "still 6 active urbs" ( or some other even number like 2, 4, 6, 8, etc.). No more mesasges are logged

now my setup.

a. Linux gent 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Mon Mar 31 22:28:39 MSD 2008 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile ML-34 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

b. alsa 1.0.14

c. hardware, notebook HPnx6125 based on XPress 200m chipset, of ATI.

I think of filing a bug, but more debug data is needed. Does anyone know, how to get more debug, traces, core or any other useful debug data, out of streaming audio crash.

----------

## comprookie2000

open up a root terminal and;

tail -f /var/log/messages

what does it say when everything locks up?

sounds like a kernel panic

----------

## Pilsner

Only "still 6 urbs active" or other number - 4, 8

----------

## Pilsner

Now I have vanilla kernel 2.6.27.2. My usb headphones are the same "Plantronics d.s.p. 300" (0x047f, 0x0ca1). Crash happens only when streming audio over internet, i.e. listening to online radio or calling via Skype.

How can I at least get some stack traces, verbose crash outputs, core file etc. It makes nice bug for sumtission to snd-usb-audio devs.

----------

## Pilsner

Looks as if compiling kernel with RTC inluded was a mistake. After changing RTC to module, problem seems to be gone.

----------

